# Living in Germany but need to renew my CdI & Passport



## AbleDog (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey Everyone,

I’ve been living in Germany for the last several years working for the US government and was previously registered with a now closed consulate that issued my Carta D’Identita which is valid only for a few more months. My expired passport was issued in another country a year before that due to prior residence there.

As I’ve been working and traveling on my US passport due to my work, renewing my Italian documents wasn’t really anything I had thought about until this week as I’ve been advised that I will be laid off in a few months. As I have some local job prospects both in Germany and Czech Republic, I’m looking to get things moving.

That said, my family situation has changed and I am now married. Based on my previous experiences with consulates, it seems to take forever to get Commune records updated and for the Nulla Osta to come back to get passports/ID cards issued.

What I am wondering is if I could just directly present my marriage documents to my AIRE registered Commune to update their registry records and get a new Carta D’Indentita issued in the same visit. As well, could a Self-Certification be used in lieu of translated & apostilled marriage paperwork at least for the purpose of getting my AIRE / registry records updated?

As my Italian is very limited, I’m having a tough time unraveling the joy that is bureaucracy so any thoughts or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Able


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

You can send your marriage documents to the commune but if the marriage took place outside of Italy they would have to be translated and apostilled. The same commune will not issue you a Carta d'Identita or a passport if you are not a resident of that commune. These matters, including the registration of your marriage, should have been taken care of at the Italian consulate that has jurisdiction for the place where you live, as it is your responsibility as an Italian citizen to inform Italian authorities of any life changes. If you can't get your Italian documents updated at a consulate, you will have no right to remain in Europe to live and work. I would contact the appropriate Italian consulate as soon as possible.


----------



## AbleDog (Oct 25, 2018)

Hence the problem. My local consulate where I was registered was shuttered several years ago after I married and I never received any responses from enquires as to who took control of thier AIRE records let alone registry functions so i could have my civil status updated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're living in Germany you should be registered with the AIRE there.

Unless things have changed alot if you're living outside of Italy they won't issue you an ID card.

The consulate should have no problem issuing you a new passport in the normal time frame. Depending on where in Italy you're registered the consulate will almost certainly be quicker.


----------

